# Prolapsed vent silkie



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Posted before about my little silkie laying her first egg and it getting stuck, well she didn't look very good, and the vet said she had a partial prolapse, so we did everything they said and she is better, all her bottom is back where it should be, but we were told to keep her from having any eggs for a while, so I have her in a at carrier with restricted light, and foe the past mth there's been no eggs, what my question is, is when do u think it would be safe enough to put her back in with the other chickens? And how long should I keep her in restricted light so she don't lay any more eggs, I bet she's lonely in that crate by herself, I just feel bad for her, but I look at it this way at least she's alive


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

A month is a good start. Do you let your chickens rest from laying over winter? Is it autumn by you now. Might be able to go right into her normal seasonal rest. If you know lights on them, then I'd keep her quiet and off laying for another month or two.


----------

